# at stud: 100% health cleared fox red FC Money Talks II Master Hunter son



## gracefarmsny.com (Dec 28, 2010)

*N.Y. FC Money Talks II son EXCELLENT hips, all clearances*

Sire of red and yellow pups: Ironweed EZ Money at Grace Farms RN,MH (DOB 7/7/09) is the youngest son of AKC's and UKC's most prolific brood bitch for producing Master Hunters Ironweed Boom Boom Butterfly MH, bred by Ironweed Kennel. SH at 22 months and first MH leg at 23 months. "Red" has the following clearances: Normal ELBOW OFA LR-EL51890M24-VPI, Excellent HIPS OFA LR194088E24M-VPI, Normal EYES ECRN OFA LR-EYES8458/74M-VPI, Normal CADIOLOGIST (Echo) lR-CA5999/26M/C-VPI, EIC CLEAR by parentage, OPTIGEN Ascession # 15-7183, ID# 981020003949207 with NORMAL/CLEAR prcd Mutation Test for PRA (progressive retinal atrophy), NORMAL/CLEAR NARC test (narcolepsy), NORMAL/CLEAR HNPK test (disease of nose leather), NORMAL/CLEAR Inherited RD/OSD (dwarfism syndrome), NORMAL/CLEAR of Achromatopsia Day Blindness. Available: natural breedings, shipped fresh semen and 22 frozen straws at Zoetis






http://www.gracefarmsny.comCall Mary Fowler 315-668-1195 leave a message


----------

